# Exo Terra door gaps



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

this is a great tank BUT I don't like the gaps in the door and I have tried to read all the posts about this issue and I have not seen a good solution........maybe I missed a couple. What I would really like to see is a picture of someones tank that has fixed this issue and hopefully in a way that is still aesthetically pleasing. PLEASE post you pictures for me and others to see and if you could add information as how you did it and where the products came from would be great.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the same problem....I recently purchased 2 18x18's and tried using weather stripping for the gaps, but the doors keep catcjing the strips and pulling them off. Seems the adhesive on the strips does not stick to glass all that well.


Bob


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys,
Maybe it's different with a bigger tank, but I have a 12" cube and the gaps are not a problem at all. The only problem I experienced was with mesh on top. It seemed to be inviting the FF out. 
Take care,
~Donald


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I have the 12x12x18 that I got yesterday as a test to see if I want to go with these tanks. My gap is WAY too much, like someone else said in a post my FF could drive a truck through. I will buy a 12x12 12 tonight a look at the difference.

BUT if anyone has some help and pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I looked at the different sizes while at the ppet store. they all seemed to have about the same size gap.


Bob


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

maybe you could use some thick plastic or something else and silicone it in place. just a thought


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok I have purchased a total of four units and I looked at 5 more that were out of the box on display. out of the five out on display one had very good line up and very small gaps .020 and it was very consistent on all 3 gaps. the remaining 3 units that I bought that were in the box, two of them had gaps of .050-.055 NOT good and I am going to return. The last one had gaps of .025-.027 and I will keep this one. It seems the best way to deal with the gaps is make sure you buy a good one. I will only buy ones with a gap of .027 or less. All my units were the 12x12x18. If anybody still has a solution I would love to see it. I am going to call Exo Terra tomorrow and find out if there is a way to tell by the box which ones are tighter. I think the older the tighter by the look of the boxes I opened, they may have loosened up their design for manufacturing reasons.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

What i did just to keep the flies in the vivs is folded a piece of electrical tape from one side of the glass, around the end, onto the same piece of glass, but other side, and left a bit of a bubble in the tape the length of the door. I did that on both side gaps, and the middel gap between the doors in mine wasn't a problem. 

For the mesh top, I would say rip it out and silicone a piece of glass in its place, or just use a full glass top and just cut the little hood holders out. I will try to get pictures to demonstrate what I did, in case I was a bit confusing. 

Ed Parker

ps. I have pumilio in mine, and I never considered the gap to be large enough to let one of them out


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks, I agree there is no way a thumbnail could get out, even a froglet I dont think would have a chance.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - I don't post very often but do look at the topics to see if I can help in any way.

We have these in the UK and I bought the 18x18x24 size.

As everyone says problems with gaps! Might be just about ok with D Hydei but not D Melanogaster!

I siliconed sheets of acrylic in over the mesh on the top to seal it.

With the doors I bought a reel of silicon strip on a tape which I glued down the inside of the gap on each side (the hinge side) so that the door presses on it when it closes. This has the dual effect of sealing that gap but also pushing the doors together in the middle where they meet.

There was still a small gap at the centre and I noticed that it wasn't the glass causing the problem but the black plastic moulding at the bottom of the doors - this was meeting first and preventing the glass meeting properly. I filed the excess off the plastic and the doors now virtually meet - not exact but certainly FF proof.

The front vent that extends across below the doors is a problem too - flies can walk straight through it! :x 

With the doors fully open this can be detached from the main fitting - there are three locating lugs holding it in place - but the doors must be wide open to access them! I cemented mesh screen inside the removed part of the vent and then fitted it back.

I've been using the viv with E. Tricolor for about two months now and have had no problems with FF escapes. 

Hope this makes sense and helps in some way - can't get pics at the moment but if I am able to I will post again later!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

very helpful thanks. Do you have the name of the "reel of silicon strip" product you mentioned. Is it clear? How wide is it?


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Glad to be of some help!

The silicon tape I used is called TerraSafe.

It's sticky backed and the reel I got was 3 metres long, 5mm wide and 1.6mm in thickness and it is clear. It gives nice straight edges on all sides that I doubt anyone but a professional could achieve with a silicone gun

Quite expensive but very effective!  

It is also very useful for sealing gaps between sliding doors on vivs.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks very helpful and if you ever get a picture that would be nice.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Why don't you put a small piece of fruit in your tank? The FFs will be attracted to it and I don't think that as many will escape.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I used some standard weather stripping, a couple different types from HomeDepot and it came out pretty clean. I'll take some pix and post them later.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I can not find the Terra Safe silicon tape anywhere do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

*Re silicone tape*

Hello again - I don't know if it is available in the States - I think it might originate in Germany!

I do know that it is available from Dartfrog.co.uk - you'll find it under equipment but that might be too much of a pain to get shipped to you from the UK. Then again?

I guess you could try some sort of draught excluder - but not the foam type - that would degrade due to the moisture.

Another possibility would be to use the type of protective plastic trim that is used on the edges of motorcycle windshields and car seal edges. If slipped over the edges of the doors it would probably take up the slack and make a seal.

Hope that is of some use to you :wink: 

If I think of any other ideas I'll get back to you.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the tape if I buy 1 roll it comes to about 30.00 us for 3 m length. If I buy 6 rolls it comes to about 20.00 per roll. Does anyone know where to get this in the states? Ukdart I would greatly appreciate a picture full tank and close up if possible so that I know it is worth it. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

I'll see what I can do re pictures - i.e borrow a suitable camera! 
Then try and work out how I load them on here!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

I was going to use some trim for the edge of motorcycle windshields. You can get it from Powerbronze, just make sure you get the clear rubber moulding and not the mettalic stuff.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Hi again David

Managed to get some pics but not all that wonderful I'm afraid - not easy with a strange camera and an open vivarium with frogs eager for freedom!  Plus not knowing how to load the images on here!! :? 

Here's a pic of the tape stretched out with backing paper still intact.

http://www.piczs.com/is.php?i=9267&img=exo20002.JPG

Here's one from the outside showing right door closed with the seal intact.

http://www.piczs.com/is.php?i=9268&img=exo20003.JPG

This is from the inside - sorry about the flash! - showing silcone strip down inside of door jamb with door closed.

http://www.piczs.com/is.php?i=9269&img=exo20004.JPG

This last one is of the left door open to show strip running down glass.

http://www.piczs.com/is.php?i=9270&img=exo20005.JPG

Hope these are of some help to you - apologies again for quality of pics but the best I can do at the moment to show the way the seal works! :roll: 

Tony


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Tony,
Thanks for the great effort, I greatly appreciate it. I will be ordering the tape and I will take some pictures too. Would you say that with this tape you get any ff escapes through the front doors when closed? I guess is none.


----------



## Ukdart (May 6, 2005)

Hi David

Glad they were of some use. The tape is expensive - even over here - but I don't think there is anything similar available and it does solve the problem fairly simply and cleanly. Most other solutions seem a bit messy!

I don't believe I have had any escapes either through the door surrounds or anywhere else. I do get a few FF's about after feeding but I am sure that is as a result of jumpers from my feeding jars! I haven't seen any squeezing through gaps around the silicone or through the join between the doors.

I hope it works as well for you as it has for me. Good luck! :wink:

PS don't forget the issue regarding the front vent - that is like a highway for them without screening or blocking!


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it mostly the gaps in the sides of the doors or the one where the 2 doors meet that are the tricky ones? I think some clear box tape should suffice, with a little pooch so that the doors could open? I'm living in a dorm and seriosuly want to get my frogs up and going again, and this would be an awesome alternative to a big tank. I'm also still receiving no confirmed answer to the thumb question, although a concensus seems to point to their ok. Have a good one.

James


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

JFarlin,
both are a problem. I would recommend looking at several unit before buying and get one that has real small gaps. You will see about one good one and three bad ones. There is mods that you can and will need to do as well the rest but no big deal. I dont know what thumb question you are reffering to.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

JFarlin,
I keep thumbs in them and have had no problems. Check out the Exo Leaking post for pics of mine.


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

good to hear, do you keep your 5 vent tads in an exo-terra, and if so what size?! I saw on the page that you had 12^3 and 18^3 so just wondering, thanks for all the input. Also could someone point me in the direction of the bottom screen being a problem post? I plan on cutting the plastic tabs and dropping glass in the top of mine so I'm not at all worried about the top. Thanks for your time.

James


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ive said it before and ill say it again.

POWERBRONZE CLEAR MOTORCYCLE WINSHIELD TRIM.


its about 1/2 mm thick, you could use it on one side or both depending on your needs, it will basically lengthen the glass by 1/2mm with clear rubbery plastic, you could even thin it down. 

Ive just moved flat, so my Exo-terra's on a bit of a back burner for now, but trust me this is what you want.

Its sooooo cheap too, it'll only cost you a couple of quid, P&P included, and Powerbronze is an American company AFAIK


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks mouse, I would really like to see a picture if you have one. I got the Terra-Safe and I am not impressed and don't think I could recommend it as a good solution and it was expensive.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey David, to fill in any gaps between glass lids, doors etc. I just ran over to my ACE hardware store and got some window insulations tape. It is made of foam, comes in different levels of hardness, different widths, different thicknesses and it has one sticky side. I've used it on many viv applications whenever there was a slight gap and it fills it very nicely. Check it out, there are so many different sizes that I bet you could find the perfect one for the exo-terra.

Luke


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Luke I will give that a try.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

JFarlin said:


> point me in the direction of the bottom screen being a problem post?
> James


The bottom screen is contained within the venting system, open the doors, undo the clips in the inside, slide it up and inside you should see the same sized gauzz thats in the lid. It is pretty much agreed that the gauss in the Exo's is too big, and flys can easily crawl through it. When you replace the screen in the lid, you want to also make sure you do the same with the gauss in the front.

They should both be very easy to replace as neither part is glued or permemnantly secured. Infact the one in the lid is very simmilar to your fly screen doors in the US. But seen as its soo damn cold all the time over here, the fly screen is a little difficult to get, but your bog standard wallmart variety should be an easy replace for both segments of screen.


----------

